# Album recommendations!



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Click the picture of every album to stream the album on Spotify. ​
Hey there, my friends! Give this music a listen and tell me what you think about it. This list has different genres; you choose.​
Flying Lotus - You're Dead!​

​https://open.spotify.com/album/29luvT98TnqHjVDYSRbbrj

Mabe Fratti - Careless​


Cluster & Eno



Syd Arthur - Sound Mirror

​
Jenny Hval - Blood Bitch​
​


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Marika Hackman - We Slept At Last​
​

Brainticket - Celestial Ocean​


Badbadnotgood - IV

​
Sd Laika - That's Harakiri​



Tim Buckley - Happy Sad

​


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Mark Pritchard - Under The Sun

​


----------

